
The history of ‘this website is well-crafted’ hints - yarapavan
http://www.holovaty.com/writing/well-crafted-websites/
======
yarapavan
A fascinating tour of the history of web development and What "well crafted"
means over the years.

~~~
shunyaloop
Good article. Thank you for sharing.

